# Peperomias



## NathanB

Whats floating around the hobby these days? Lets get a list with pictures together of whats in the hobby.


----------



## Frogtofall

Haha. Still at it I see.


----------



## NathanB

Not like before 
Between just Chuck, Ray and yourself this will be pretty awesome thread.


----------



## therizman2

I have 70 some... but it will be a while before I have time to post all of them... and thinking now it might be closer to 80 or 90 with a few recent purchases.


----------



## ICS523

therizman2 said:


> I have 70 some... but it will be a while before I have time to post all of them... and thinking now it might be closer to 80 or 90 with a few recent purchases.


jeez o pete...
I have one really ugly one.


----------



## therizman2

ICS523 said:


> jeez o pete...
> I have one really ugly one.


There are worse addictions I can have is how I justify it at this point. Scarier fact is how much Ive ended up paying for some of Chucks on eBay...


----------



## stemcellular

You and me both, Mike. Chuck is the only reason I even bother with ebay.


----------



## Frogtofall

I haven't even looked at eBay for peperomia in years. Haha. All mine save for a couple are in Florida.


----------



## therizman2

stemcellular said:


> You and me both, Mike. Chuck is the only reason I even bother with ebay.


Theres another guy in Hawaii who has had some nice things too... cant remember his name, but some new selaginellas and a few other odd ball things.

If you are looking for more mini stuff too... shoot me a PM sometime, Ive made a friend in the Netherlands who ships me packages.


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia rotundifolia If I remember right.


----------



## mordoria

therizman2 said:


> Ive made a friend in the Netherlands who ships me packages.


 I need me one of those!!


----------



## JoshH

What is the deal with P. hernandifolia, is it still around? That was my all time favorite one.


----------



## toksyn

therizman2 said:


> Theres another guy in Hawaii who has had some nice things too... cant remember his name, but some new selaginellas and a few other odd ball things.
> 
> If you are looking for more mini stuff too... shoot me a PM sometime, Ive made a friend in the Netherlands who ships me packages.


I think you're talking about Aaron. Also, fighting you guys for Chuck's stuff is not fun. Stop it.


----------



## therizman2

toksyn said:


> I think you're talking about Aaron. Also, fighting you guys for Chuck's stuff is not fun. Stop it.


Sorry, I dont like losing... someone has been bidding past my limit on some of it recently though... now I am wondering which one of the two of you it is!


----------



## stemcellular

I'm def not the one bidding 100+ for a small piece of fern...


----------



## boabab95

Peperomia caespitosa


----------



## toksyn

stemcellular said:


> I'm def not the one bidding 100+ for a small piece of fern...


Riiiiight.


----------



## hydrophyte

_P. maculosa _is an interesting plant. It gets pretty big. Some of the leaves on this specimen are 7" long. But you can also prune it back to reduce the height and leaf size. I wonder what the natural habitat of this plant is(??).


----------



## NathanB

Which species do you find do well growing in ripariums


----------



## hydrophyte

I doubt that any _Peperomias_ would be very good for ripariums. the best riparium plants are species that grow with their roots in the water or mud out in nature. Most peps grow either as epiphytes or upland terrestrial plants.


----------



## stemcellular

boabab95 said:


> Peperomia caespitosa


Nice! I didn't realize how large the leaves get. Mine are doing quite well growing epiphytically.


----------



## boabab95

stemcellular said:


> Nice! I didn't realize how large the leaves get. Mine are doing quite well growing epiphytically.


Good to hear 

They also "flower" [for lack of better term] CONSTANTLY [and multiple at a time] for me, but i haven't had any luck getting seeds yet....

This is a bad picture, but it shows what i mean...


----------



## Frogtofall

I feel like I always got better fruit production from Peperomia when the inflorescence has access to decent airflow as the pollen kinda needs help getting from point A to point B.


----------



## Manuran

So where are the photos? I'm waiting....


----------



## mordoria

Not sure. Had some come in on a plant order. Grew into this.








Largest leaf is the size of a dime.


----------



## Frogtofall

mordoria said:


> Not sure. Had some come in on a plant order. Grew into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Largest leaf is the size of a dime.


This looks like one I used to have that was just called, sp. Costa Rica. Great little Pep.


----------



## stemcellular

Looks like P. percilata to me.


----------



## NathanB

I volunteered 3 people I know have cool peperomia pictures and none have posted a singe one, disk disk disk.
Antione, are you thinking of Peperomia sp Panama? I dont remember what was going around as costa rica looking like that. 
sp Panama might be percilata, but a quick google makes it look like percilata is only found in Columbia


----------



## Frogtofall

Since sp Costa Rica can pretty much describe any unknown Pep from Costa Rica, there are probably more than one. I had one just like the one I commented on that came from a lady whom I can't remember for the life of me and it was labeled as such.


----------



## mordoria

NathanB said:


> I volunteered 3 people I know have cool peperomia pictures and none have posted a singe one, disk disk disk.


Yea guys! Come on!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I guess I've got a couple of photos I could post... Both are still pretty immature as far as foliage goes, though.


Peperomia sp. 'Banos, Ecuador' I got as a small cutting from Manuran. It's starting to put out a few new leaves but they're tiny! I just put this cutting into my viv. today.



And, some Peperomia sp. 'Little Red Tree'.


----------



## NathanB

Does anyone have a cutting of percilata They could send me?


----------



## Manuran

I have a small piece of P. perciliata if you want it.

And then just to contribute to this thread


----------



## NathanB

Manuran said:


>


I think this is the best looking pep I've seen so far


----------



## Dizzle21

Peperomia angulata 









Peperomia rubella









Peperomia emarginella 









Peperomia Costa Rica sp.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Wow...I knew P. emarginella was small, but I didn't know it was tiny!


----------



## joneill809

P trinervula. Probably common, but I just love the look. These took about 6 months to grow wider leaves. They started as diminutive runners, but with some "encouragement" in the form of pruning and repositioning they began to clump and sprout. You can see a less mature runner on the right:


----------



## NathanB

Thats well grown trinervula


----------



## dendrothusiast

Didn't see this thread but here's a couple:

peperomia reptans









peperomia eburnea - same as chuck posted


----------



## dendrothusiast

Chuck what pep is that? It has the same texture as a costa rican lepanthes recently discovered - really awesome coloring!


----------



## Manuran

Hi Arman,
I got it as P. heterophylla, but I sent this photo in to be identified and I got back a name that I still have a very hard time accepting. This plant (while not big) is considerably larger, has a different growing habit, and is colored very differently than the species suggested. I'm just going to keep the heterophylla tag on it until I can flower it. 

I've been watching all the great Lepanthes being found in Costa Rica recently, I can see the similarities to a few of them. 

Glad to see you are doing well with your peperomias.


----------



## joneill809

NathanB said:


> Thats well grown trinervula


Thanks! I recently had to prune it back, it was about twice the height of what is pictured. I used the clippings to start another patch in my froglet grow out tank. It's probably my second favorite plant behind S kraussiana.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Manuran said:


> Hi Arman,
> I got it as P. heterophylla, but I sent this photo in to be identified and I got back a name that I still have a very hard time accepting. This plant (while not big) is considerably larger, has a different growing habit, and is colored very differently than the species suggested. I'm just going to keep the heterophylla tag on it until I can flower it.
> 
> I've been watching all the great Lepanthes being found in Costa Rica recently, I can see the similarities to a few of them.
> 
> Glad to see you are doing well with your peperomias.


Thanks Chuck! - they're doing good and are amongst my favorites in foliage.


----------



## Tinctoc

I absolutely love peperomias! I'm getting ready to put together a couple 18x18x24 and a 24x18x24 exo terras and, with the exception of bromeliads and creeping fig (for background cover) The rest of the plants will be 95% peperomias.


----------



## papafrogger

dendrothusiast said:


> Didn't see this thread but here's a couple:
> 
> peperomia reptans


Where can i find some of these? Someone must know. I am determined to have these in my viv or die trying.


----------



## toksyn

*Peperomia "Bamboo Stalks"*









Wish I had an actual species epithet for this guy.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Is Peperomia sp. 'Little Red Tree' not the same as Peperomia rubella?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I don't think anyone has posted this one yet...

It's a pretty common Peperomia, but I think it's one of the nicest looking Peps in terms of variability in coloration/patterning and growth habits.

Peperomia prostrata


----------



## Manuran

Not quite what the OP was asking for, but I thought this might be a good place to post this. It is a flower stalk off of a tiny leaved P. serpens. I just thought it was interesting that this one has a sprouted seedling.


----------



## NathanB

What species is this?


----------



## Manuran

Any additional info?


----------



## NathanB

It might be native to Hawaii, Thats all I have. Here are some more photos
underside of leaf









young stem


----------



## stevenhman

Interesting. I love my peps. I think Ray had a really nice picture of 'red vein' somewhere. One of my favorite.

Beats me Nathan, I might be able to check later after I sober up hahaha. Ask Al, is he still around? What lighting is it under? With a nice odd pointy shape like that it shouldnt be too hard but it might be close - depending on what "full" coloration is like. The underside of the leaves is very nice.

Does that p. prostrata seem a bit dark to anyone else? I thought I remembered mine being more white without the red stems... maybe it's the bottle of wine. All those button-leaved pep's start to blend together.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

stevenhman said:


> Does that p. prostrata seem a bit dark to anyone else? I thought I remembered mine being more white without the red stems... maybe it's the bottle of wine. All those button-leaved pep's start to blend together.


In my viv, P. prostrata growing on the floor tends to stay bright green with white veining and bright green stems. When it grows higher up on the background it tends to keep the hairs around the perimeter of the leaf, has dark red stems and new foliage is dark maroon/purple with light green veining (once the foliage matures the dark parts on the leaf tend to fade to a dark green, but the dark red stems and hairs stay).


----------



## NathanB

Ray, does that look like anything you have?


----------



## Frogtofall

Pep prostrata is very widespread so it can vary some. Looks normal to me.


----------



## diggenem

Just got this in today from Tropiflora, P. quandrangularis 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dendrothusiast

Just got a few new peps yesterday at a show and was very curious if anyone can give an i.d. on this particular one. Each leaf is no bigger than a bb pellet and I was told it came in with some orchids from ecuador.


----------



## Frogtofall

dendrothusiast said:


> Just got a few new peps yesterday at a show and was very curious if anyone can give an i.d. on this particular one. Each leaf is no bigger than a bb pellet and I was told it came in with some orchids from ecuador.


I dunno what it is but I would love to have a piece!


----------



## NathanB

me too, thats a nice one


----------



## Manuran

Here's an unidentified one from Peru. It looks related to sp. 'Little Red Tree' (or 'Mini Red Tree'), but there are differences. I've had this one for over a decade and it is the slowest Peperomia I grow. It is a tiny species and hopefully I can eventually create a little grove of these. I sent out a few cuttings before, but I can't remember to whom. Hopefully it is growing faster for them.


----------



## papafrogger

Manuran said:


> Here's an unidentified one from Peru. It looks related to sp. 'Little Red Tree' (or 'Mini Red Tree'), but there are differences. I've had this one for over a decade and it is the slowest Peperomia I grow. It is a tiny species and hopefully I can eventually create a little grove of these. I sent out a few cuttings before, but I can't remember to whom. Hopefully it is growing faster for them.


Put me on the list for when you take cuttings. That has become my favorite pep. Minus the slow growing >.<


----------



## Manuran

papajuggalo said:


> Put me on the list for when you take cuttings. That has become my favorite pep. Minus the slow growing >.<


Glad you like it . The slow growing part means it will probably be awhile before I cut my plant though. Sadly, the plant seems to grow only about an inch a year.
I know I've seen sponsers here selling Pep. 'Little Red Tree', maybe that would be a good one to work with in the meantime.


----------



## Manuran

Peperomia jamesoniana. This is a nice little Peperomia with a slightly trailing habit. The largest leaf is about an inch.


----------



## NathanB

wow, those are great


----------



## Manuran

Thanks Nate!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I love this thread.


----------



## papafrogger

Bunsincunsin said:


> I love this thread.


This thread is my running wish list.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Great looking peps as always Chuck!

Another pep I got as pep. San Juan Booco Ecuador - thinking caespitosa?









The same pep as before but with a penny for size reference.









Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Here's an unidentified one from Peru. It looks related to sp. 'Little Red Tree' (or 'Mini Red Tree'), but there are differences. I've had this one for over a decade and it is the slowest Peperomia I grow. It is a tiny species and hopefully I can eventually create a little grove of these. I sent out a few cuttings before, but I can't remember to whom. Hopefully it is growing faster for them.


I seriously can't take this thread. Too many plants to drool over. 

Chuck- any thoughts as to why it's so slow growing? When I clicked on the photo I noticed it had a tag of being Pep. "sp. Condor". Perhaps it's a matter of temperature being that it is from a higher elevation area?


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Peperomia jamesoniana. This is a nice little Peperomia with a slightly trailing habit. The largest leaf is about an inch.


Seriously, where do you get these things? Insane. Distribution in Ecuador and Colombia for those who were wondering. Very nice Chuck!


----------



## radiata

This thread has been rather titillating...

What is *"Chuck's"* eBay UserID?

TIA...


----------



## phender

dendrothusiast said:


> Great looking peps as always Chuck!
> 
> Another pep I got as pep. San Juan Booco Ecuador - thinking caespitosa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same pep as before but with a penny for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas are appreciated!


Thanks for posting this one. I picked one up too.


----------



## Manuran

andersonii85 said:


> I seriously can't take this thread. Too many plants to drool over.
> 
> Chuck- any thoughts as to why it's so slow growing? When I clicked on the photo I noticed it had a tag of being Pep. "sp. Condor". Perhaps it's a matter of temperature being that it is from a higher elevation area?


No idea. It could be from keeping it too warm. But it doesn't exhibit any problems like you would expect. I never have any leaves, stems, or growing tips fail. It also isn't susceptible to other problems. It always produces nicely formed leaves as well, just slowly.


----------



## Manuran

It's interesting that Peperomias can be quite variable in the shape of their leaves, color, even texture depending on conditions.
I've posted the first 2 pics before showing an unidentified Colombian species in moderate light (pic 1) and high light (pic 2). Recently, I have had some growing in very high light, but only for a few hours a day (pic 3). I really like the color that develops. It looks like a little Anthurium clarinervium


----------



## NathanB

Thats pretty cool, I'm planing on experimenting with light once I have everything set up.
Heres a few new ones I have on order.


----------



## lincolnerickson

Peperomia rotundifolia var pilosior

Just got this one from Andy's Orchids.

I am also trying out some Hygrolon so we will see how that goes.


----------



## stemcellular

Now that is nice. I don't see it on their website. Can you let me know how you ordered it?>


----------



## stemcellular

Hey Chuck,

Any idea on this one?


----------



## dendrothusiast

lincolnerickson said:


> Peperomia rotundifolia var pilosior
> 
> Just got this one from Andy's Orchids.
> 
> I am also trying out some Hygrolon so we will see how that goes.


That is a good one. He was showing me it and I have no idea why I passed it up. Your always best just to shoot Andy an email or phone call. His site only has little of what he has available to the public.


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks. Can you pm his email?


----------



## andersonii85

stemcellular said:


> Thanks. Can you pm his email?


Don't even bother with email. He'll take like 2 months to get back to you. Just call. Phone number is on the web site.


----------



## dendrothusiast

andersonii85 said:


> Don't even bother with email. He'll take like 2 months to get back to you. Just call. Phone number is on the web site.


hahahaha! never had that problem with him before - sorry to hear that Justin

He's a real nice guy, really helpful with all sorts of info.


----------



## andersonii85

dendrothusiast said:


> hahahaha! never had that problem with him before - sorry to hear that Justin
> 
> He's a real nice guy, really helpful with all sorts of info.


I think I asked too many questions. He's not real keen on email. From what I hear, he's not into it. Always a pleasure on the phone though. He answers every question in phone conversations.


----------



## phender

I noticed that Andy has updated his search engine on the left side of his homepage. 
First, he has added a "Vivarium" box to check where he used to just have easy grower, fragrant and miniature.
Second, if you go to the genus pull down menu you can find non-orchid plants. If you are looking for peperomias, find "Plant-Peperomia". If you are looking for a microgramma, find "Fern-Microgramma". Other non-orchid genus are found as either "Plant-....... or Fern-........."

That being said, he still has many ferns and non-orchid plants for sale that are not on his website, so its always nice to call him.


----------



## Frogtofall

lincolnerickson said:


> Peperomia rotundifolia var pilosior
> 
> Just got this one from Andy's Orchids.
> 
> I am also trying out some Hygrolon so we will see how that goes.


I seem to remember a discussion about this name on this plant. I'm reallllly thinking this is P. prostrata. Beautiful either way. 

Edit: What material is that growing on btw?


----------



## frogparty

That's the hygrolon. 

Andy often still has the old nomenclature on his plants, because that's how they were sold to him, and they've just never been updated


----------



## Frogtofall

frogparty said:


> That's the hygrolon.
> 
> Andy often still has the old nomenclature on his plants, because that's how they were sold to him, and they've just never been updated


Thx. Yeah I kinda figured that on the names.


----------



## lincolnerickson

Frogtofall said:


> I seem to remember a discussion about this name on this plant. I'm reallllly thinking this is P. prostrata. Beautiful either way.
> 
> Edit: What material is that growing on btw?


Thanks for the heads up. I looked up the old thread and you are right. I will update my records.

It seems to be liking the Hygrolon. So far it seems like a great way to keep things watered correctly.


----------



## stemcellular

Peperomia sancarlosiana










Sp. Colombia









Sp.Peru









Sp. Banos Ecuador


----------



## Groundhog

Frogtofall said:


> I seem to remember a discussion about this name on this plant. I'm reallllly thinking this is P. prostrata. Beautiful either way.
> 
> Edit: What material is that growing on btw?


You are correct Antone, that is _P. prostrata_. Seems years ago there was some mix up, and it circulated through the trade as rotundifolia, which is also a trailing plant, but with green leaves. 

See PEPEROMIA.NET


----------



## Frogtofall

Ya know looking at this thread makes me feel like a 16yr old kid with a pornography problem. Must. Stop. Looking. At. All. The. Peperomia!


----------



## papafrogger

Frogtofall said:


> Ya know looking at this thread makes me feel like a 16yr old kid with a pornography problem. Must. Stop. Looking. At. All. The. Peperomia!


Thank goodness im not the only one.


----------



## Groundhog

Frogtofall said:


> Ya know looking at this thread makes me feel like a 16yr old kid with a pornography problem. Must. Stop. Looking. At. All. The. Peperomia!


Hmm... Never thought of it that way; unlike pornography, I like small peperomias


----------



## papafrogger

Groundhog said:


> Hmm... Never thought of it that way; unlike pornography, I like small peperomias


Ahahahaa. This made my day.


----------



## stemcellular

Frogtofall said:


> Ya know looking at this thread makes me feel like a 16yr old kid with a pornography problem. Must. Stop. Looking. At. All. The. Peperomia!


My wife caught me hunched over in the dark late Sat night looking at my iPad and accused me of looking at porn, until she saw I was searching for peperomia on ebay...


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Peperomia serpens 'small leaf form'






This one has already been posted, but I figured I'd post it again... 

Peperomia sp. 'Ecuador' - mine appears to have slightly broader veining compared to other photos I've seen of it (and compared to an old leaf from when I first got it). Does the veining become thinner and more bold as the leaf matures, or is this just due to differences in lighting?


----------



## papafrogger

That pep. Serpens is awesome. I wish i could just have one cutting of everything on this thread. I would probably end up with a peperomia exclusive viv.


----------



## stemcellular

Bunsincunsin said:


> Peperomia serpens 'small leaf form'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has already been posted, but I figured I'd post it again...
> 
> Peperomia sp. 'Ecuador' - mine appears to have slightly broader veining compared to other photos I've seen of it (and compared to an old leaf from when I first got it). Does the veining become thinner and more bold as the leaf matures, or is this just due to differences in lighting?


Shaun, hit me up when you have extra of the sp. Ecuador.


----------



## papafrogger

stemcellular said:


> Shaun, hit me up when you have extra of the sp. Ecuador.


^^^what he said, but about the serpens


----------



## dendrothusiast

This one has already been posted, but I figured I'd post it again... 

Peperomia sp. 'Ecuador' - mine appears to have slightly broader veining compared to other photos I've seen of it (and compared to an old leaf from when I first got it). Does the veining become thinner and more bold as the leaf matures, or is this just due to differences in lighting?

[/QUOTE]

Shaun I'm sure the white will get thinner the older the plant itself gets


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Just found this thread! Awesome stuff guys! I havent had a chance to read through the whole thing yet but so far theres some really neat stuff!


Todd


----------



## joneill809

joneill809 said:


> P trinervula. Probably common, but I just love the look. These took about 6 months to grow wider leaves. They started as diminutive runners, but with some "encouragement" in the form of pruning and repositioning they began to clump and sprout. You can see a less mature runner on the right:


Here's an update on my trinervula pruning project. Again nothing fancy, just regular old trinervula, just heavily pruned and shaped. It's growing in nicely as I snip vertical growth and replant laterally. Front view of the viv (18x18x24 Zoomed):









Another front view, this time from the top:









This is a side view that shows how I've started to wrap the cuttings around the right side of the vivarium.


----------



## NathanB

That looks nicer than a lot of the "fancier" ones I've seen in peoples vivs. Good job.


----------



## dendrothusiast

NathanB said:


> That looks nicer than a lot of the "fancier" ones I've seen in peoples vivs. Good job.


Agreed - I really like how well it's grown on the floor and nice contrast with the erythropus.


----------



## jckee1

I agree as well. It is a pleasure to look at. You have a great eye for design.
Jim


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Is anyone still growing Peperomia SP Ecuador from Selby? Or Peperomia trinervis?


Todd


----------



## dendrothusiast

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Is anyone still growing Peperomia SP Ecuador from Selby?
> 
> 
> Todd


Do you have a pic?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Here it is.








Its the tiny little rambler growing every which way around the Begonia letestii

Todd


----------



## NathanB

There has to be more species of peps in peoples tanks, lets see 'em.


----------



## joneill809

NathanB said:


> That looks nicer than a lot of the "fancier" ones I've seen in peoples vivs. Good job.


Thanks! This has been a really fun project - it's amazing to me how resilient this little Peperomia is - not only because I am continuously pestering it, but it's been handling two full grown tincs beating the heck out of it hunting flies. Beautiful stuff.



dendrothusiast said:


> Agreed - I really like how well it's grown on the floor and nice contrast with the erythropus.


Thanks! Originally the erythropus were intended to be the two show pieces of the tank, but over the last few months the diminutive trinervula seem to be stealing the show.



jckee1 said:


> I agree as well. It is a pleasure to look at. You have a great eye for design.
> Jim


Thanks as well! This was my first viv and I've really enjoyed reworking the plants over the past year. I can truly say that trinervula has been my favorite "starter" plant to work with - easy to grow, transplant, shape. 

This thread has been an eye opener - I did not realize what a variety of Peperomia was out there...thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## rollinkansas

Peperomia galioides 









Peperomia hoffmanni


----------



## Jeff R

This is a TINY pep I picked up as bonus in a shipment from Chuck.


----------



## dendrothusiast

wow that is tiny! Is that emarginella?


----------



## Jeff R

dendrothusiast said:


> wow that is tiny! Is that emarginella?


No, this is way smaller. I'll snap another pick tonight with emarginella next to it.


----------



## stemcellular

Looks like banos Ecuador


----------



## NathanB

sp Red Stem CN


----------



## Jeff R

stemcellular said:


> Looks like banos Ecuador


Ray, I'm not sure. Below is Chucks ebay discription of sp. Banos, Ecuador. 3/4 - 1/2" is way bigger than this. Theses are less than 1/4 inch.

"I have one last portion of this pretty peperomia for this year. I received this pretty little Peperomia as sp. Banos, Ecuador. It had slightly more spade shaped leaves when I got it, but for me the leaves tend to stay more on the rounded side with a few spade ones showing up from time to time. In my culture the leaves never get larger than three quarters of an inch. The majority of the time though the leaves stay at about 1/2". Even when it is a nice sized specimen. The leaves are nicely patterned and colored, even more so than my pictures if given brighter light. The slight fuzziness of the leaves adds to the charm.""


----------



## Bunsincunsin

NathanB said:


> sp Red Stem CN


This one is really nice! Where did you get it Nathan? And, what's CN?


Also, I don't think the one that Jeff posted is 'Banos, Ecuador' - the leaves look too shiny for that one and I think Banos has stems that are more of a red shade.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Here's a really nice one from the Understory Enterprises Facebook page. No clue if it is available in the hobby or not...but, it's too nice not to post.


Peperomia antoniana


----------



## Groundhog

Bunsincunsin said:


> Here's a really nice one from the Understory Enterprises Facebook page. No clue if it is available in the hobby or not...but, it's too nice not to post.
> 
> 
> Peperomia antoniana


It's too nice not to have...


----------



## Jeff R

I didnt get a pic of the one from yesterday. Here's another of the same, different individual. The big leaf in the pic is a young leaf from pep. sp. ecuador. The leaves on that are smaller than a button. The pep. from yesterday is behind the big leaf in the center.


----------



## Manuran

Jeff's Peperomia is a unidentified species that I got in a shipment from another hobbyist several month's back. I forwarded a pic for identification and it came back as Peperomia tovariana. Unfortunately, I am never able to remember where I send the extras. (Sorry Jeff, if I did I would have sent you the id.) I already had a plant of this same species growing for about 3 years, but it's leaves are twice the size of the one I sent Jeff. (which isn't saying much as both forms are tiny) Both times, this species had bumpy, and hairy leaves when I first received them. (pic 1) But, in my culture which is higher in humidity and probably a little warmer, the leaves are always thinner and have no trace of the hairs. (pics 2,3,4, and 5) 

Fortunately, the growth habit in this species is interesting as it sends out leafless stems and little upright stems will pop up from the substrate every inch or so. Eventually the older parts of the plant will form a carpet, but the growing edge will still be made up of little upright stems.

As Jeff could tell you, this one is a bit on the slow side. It's not difficult, just slow. Possibly with cooler temps it would grow better.


----------



## Manuran

Peperomia villicaulis. Pretty species where the newest leaf is brown, the next older leaf is dark green and the oldest leaf is light green. The stems are also red and hairy.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Manuran said:


> Peperomia villicaulis.


How big does this one get?


----------



## Manuran

The largest leaves are about an inch and a half.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Very cool looking species Chuck!
Is it hard to grow? Slow growing? Fast growing?


Todd


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I like the P. villicaulis Chuck... You have so many little goodies!


----------



## NathanB

Very cool Chuck, thanks for sharing


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Peperomia villicaulis. Pretty species where the newest leaf is brown, the next older leaf is dark green and the oldest leaf is light green. The stems are also red and hairy.


Very nice! 

For anyone who's interested, it has distribution in Peru. Looks mostly to be in Junin (central Peru).


----------



## papafrogger

I figure this is as good a place as any to get an id. I found this pep. At lowes marked peperomia sp. The leaves are about 1/2" and succulent like.


----------



## NathanB

looks like hoffmannii


----------



## papafrogger

Got an id of peperomia sp. "isabelle" and it looks just like it. Hopefully it roots out and in can use it in the tanks pretty little simple pep.


----------



## NathanB

Isabel is thhe trade name for hoffmannii


----------



## papafrogger

That is good to know thanks!!


----------



## Dynastyxsv5

Peperomia quadrangularis


----------



## Frogtofall

Visited my old collection today. Miss these plants...

Sorry for the camera phone shots...












*Is this Pep sp. BiBi? Tag was missing and I can't remember...*


















*New to cultivation species from Peru. Never did get a name for it. *


----------



## Groundhog

Hi Antone: Yeah, # 2 is 'Bibi,' some guys who do starts in NC now call it mini 'trinervula.' First saw this about 15 years ago as an EA plant in Home Depot. Great little peperomia to plant in a crevice or planter in a vivarium--as you can see  Anyone any closer to the real Latin name for this guy? 

Two Qs for you:

1) Who is second from last, with the cupped, discolor leaves? Nice plant!
2) Is the last plant P. bicolor?


----------



## stemcellular

I hope you visited with your shears, Antone....


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Those are awesome Antone!!!


----------



## readygrown

Heres a couple of my peperomias. IDs please?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

That second plant is not a Peperomia. It is Lenophyllum texanum, of the Crassulaceae.


----------



## Frogtofall

The first one might not be either. There's a Pilea that looks like that. Can't tell from the photo. Nice shots though.


----------



## Manuran

The first plant is Pilea peperomioides. So while the species name agrees with you that it looks like a peperomia, it's actually in a different family.


----------



## Frogtofall

Groundhog said:


> Hi Antone: Yeah, # 2 is 'Bibi,' some guys who do starts in NC now call it mini 'trinervula.' First saw this about 15 years ago as an EA plant in Home Depot. Great little peperomia to plant in a crevice or planter in a vivarium--as you can see  Anyone any closer to the real Latin name for this guy?
> 
> Two Qs for you:
> 
> 1) Who is second from last, with the cupped, discolor leaves? Nice plant!
> 2) Is the last plant P. bicolor?


Thx for the input. 

I have the info at home. I'll have to get back to you. I think the second one may be called P. trinervis but that could be incorrect.


----------



## Groundhog

Manuran said:


> The first plant is Pilea peperomioides. So while the species name agrees with you that it looks like a peperomia, it's actually in a different family.


I knew this--only from the Black Jungle Site I would never think this plant a Pilea unless I saw it in flower!


----------



## Frogtofall

Also went to Selby. Took some shots out in the tropical display house and a few in back in the private collection. Definitely didn't photograph all of them but I was short on time.










This one is tough to grow. Only grows in this one spot in the display. Will NOT grow anywhere else. I've tried twice. LOL



























This is Piper ornatum but I couldn't resist. 













































Pretty Sure this is P. maypurensis


----------



## readygrown

Thanks! That Pilea has slipped my memory a couple times now! It does well in my 55 gallon with my darts. Lenophyllum I havent tried in a tank but it being in crassulaceae it probably wont do good in too wet of conditions {although i did put some in a ten galllon today to see!}


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Bunsincunsin

I just noticed this on my _Peperomia_ sp. 'Ecuador' - some really nice dark red/maroon, almost purple, coloration on the underside of the larger, more mature, leaves. I had actually noticed this a few weeks ago, but I only saw it just barley through the top side of the leaf and it appeared to be more of a brown color - at the time I thought it might be brown spots from where the leaves had become too wet... The white "band" on the top of the leaf is still really broad in comparison to the photos that Chuck has posted of this species, but the plants are still young. Anyways, I just thought I would share - I didn't know this species had this characteristic and I thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## NathanB

Does anyone remember what species 'hope' is?

El proyecto de Dibujos de la Real Expedición Botánica del Nuevo Reino de Granada (1783-1816) dirigida por José Celestino Mutis (Real Jardín Botánico CSIC)
I think this might be 'silver bandit' Peperomia tomentella


----------



## NathanB

NathanB said:


>


I finally got this one in.

























The leaves are stiff and waxy. Ecuagenera was growing it with lfs and pumice, I'm thinking this might not make a good viv plant.


----------



## Manuran

You never know. But the stem is pretty thick.


----------



## NathanB

NathanB said:


> El proyecto de Dibujos de la Real Expedición Botánica del Nuevo Reino de Granada (1783-1816) dirigida por José Celestino Mutis (Real Jardín Botánico CSIC)
> I think this might be 'silver bandit' Peperomia tomentella


This has been confirmed, Peperomia tomentella from western Colombia. Collections of the National Botanic Garden, Belgium: Living Plant Collections Database (LIVCOL)


----------



## Stijn

Does anyone know what species this is ? I found it at a local nursery, seems to be a small and compact grower ... couldn't resist to take a leaf cutting ...

Picture from 'Frogtofall' - page 14


----------



## BonnieLorraine

looks like peruviana, a great small terrarium grower


----------



## frogparty

Id love to get a piece of that peruviana


----------



## NathanB

Its not really peruviana, It may be a cross
Photo: Peperomia peruviana GP298 | Peperomia album | RobertMaijer | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I was browsing the net the other day and came across a Peperomia species from Peru that looks really similar to the Peperomia cf. eburnea (species 'Ecuador') that's around... Any thoughts?

Atrium - Image Information:












Here's an updated shot of one of my plants:


----------



## NathanB

This one's neat too









Atrium - Image Information


----------



## NathanB

Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information


----------



## NathanB

Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information


----------



## NathanB

Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information









Atrium - Image Information


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Maybe you can ID this for me Nathan, I was sold it as puteolata (hence the tag), but it obviously isn't. I've had it about a year now with no idea what the heck it is. 










And here is a picture of one of my tiny "pervuvianas"


----------



## NathanB

I've never seen it before. See if you can back track its history.


----------



## frogparty

Love that little peruvianus! I want one


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Stijn said:


> Does anyone know what species this is ? I found it at a local nursery, seems to be a small and compact grower ... couldn't resist to take a leaf cutting ...
> 
> Picture from 'Frogtofall' - page 14


i hope you took one extra for me

nice waxy peperomia


----------



## NathanB

Cutting of P blanda


----------



## NathanB

Hawaiian Peperomia (some cool stuff)
Flickr: Search Jupiter Nielsen's photostream
Piperaceae - a set on Flickr
Flickr: Search D.Eickhoff's photostream
Flickr: Search jqcl's photostream


----------



## NathanB

Florida has 8 species (photos in situ) Other than pellucida, these are all listed as endangered by the state of FL 
rotundifolia
Peperomia rotundifolia (Yerba linda) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Peperomia rotundifolia (Yerba linda) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Peperomia rotundifolia (Yerba linda) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

obtusifolia 
Peperomia obtusifolia (Florida peperomia) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
peperomia obtusifolia, cathedral area, fakahatchee strand preserve state park, collier county, florida 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

humilis
peperomia humilis, cathedral area, fakahatchee strand preserve state park, collier county, florida 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

glabella
peperomia glabella, cannonball lake, fakahatchee strand preserve state park, collier county, florida 1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Peperomia glabella (Cypress peperomia) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Couldn't find any photos of these
Peperomia alata	
Peperomia amplexicaulis (non native)
Peperomia magnoliifolia

and finally pellucida, the ugly non native


----------



## Manuran

Just found a container with some Peperomia serpens seedlings that I forgot about. I planted the seeds about 4 months ago and the largest leaves are about 1/8". I just spread them on some sphagnum in a plastic container. Not much of a feat, but I thought it looked nice! It will probably be several more months before they start to look like P. serpens. This is the smaller Ecuadorian serpens.


----------



## R1ch13

Thats awesome Chuck, well done!

Any advice on what is best practice when attempting to grow Peperomia from seed? I have some P. urocarpa stalks I picked a couple of weeks ago that I would like to give it a bash with.

I often see dried seed stalks for sale, is it best to let the stalks dry completely before separating and sewing the seeds or does it not matter so much?

Thanks,
Richie


----------



## Manuran

Hi Richie,
Thanks for the kind words, but there was nearly no effort on my part! 
As for seed, I find that you get the best germination with fresh seed. Many Peperomia seed will grow nicely after drying, but there are some that don't germinate well if you don't plant them right away. I don't have any experience with P. urocarpa, but I would suggest planting them quickly just in case. Btw, I just place the seeds on the surface of the substrate, I never bury them. Good luck!


----------



## R1ch13

Manuran said:


> Hi Richie,
> Thanks for the kind words, but there was nearly no effort on my part!
> As for seed, I find that you get the best germination with fresh seed. Many Peperomia seed will grow nicely after drying, but there are some that don't germinate well if you don't plant them right away. I don't have any experience with P. urocarpa, but I would suggest planting them quickly just in case. Btw, I just place the seeds on the surface of the substrate, I never bury them. Good luck!


Cheers mate, much appreciated! I will get them planted in the morning, I kept them in zip lock bags to stop them drying until I got some definitive information on the matter. I can always get more to up my chances of success.

Hope to see an update of your container in the coming months but in the meantime, keep up the great work.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## jckee1

Just curious,
Do you need more than one clone to produce seed?


----------



## Manuran

Not for this species. I'm going to guess that some species are more difficult than others and would work best with 2 clones.


----------



## markpulawski

Picked up these 2 last week, both Pep orba, the 2nd is listed orba variegated, I am going to use them as ground cover in 2 new vivs.


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia hirta


----------



## papa_mcknight

I got some peperomia orba variegata the other week and put it in a grow out tank with the rest of my plants while I work on my viv, and after a few days the leaves started to brown and curl. What was wrong? Everything is else is fine.


----------



## NathanB

orba is pretty bullet proof, do you have any photos?


----------



## papa_mcknight

NathanB said:


> orba is pretty bullet proof, do you have any photos?


i removed most of the worst leaves, hoped i could bring it back.


----------



## papa_mcknight

here are the rest of my peperomia while im here


----------



## jckee1

Is there a monograph on Peperomias or some sort of guide especially for all these cool trailing types.


----------



## NathanB

Not that I know of Jim









Peperomia sancarlosiana, from central america









Peperomia velutina









Peperomia sp Venezuela









young Peperomia sp Boca Toma


----------



## jckee1

Nice Nathan,
Interesting your velutina looks a little different than what I have as velutina. I can't tell from the picture, that more of s thick stemmed plant?


----------



## NathanB

yeah, here are some other photos
Peperomia aff velutina
Peperomia aff velutina


----------



## jckee1

This is my first attempt to upload a picture. Hope it works


----------



## jckee1

Wow can't believe it worked. Well this is what I have as velutina. It was much smaller until i put it in a tank with Gonatodes which not only had t5's but also a spot light. That extra light made this thing grow and and get larger, more mature leaves.


----------



## Frogtofall

markpulawski said:


> Picked up these 2 last week, both Pep orba, the 2nd is listed orba variegated, I am going to use them as ground cover in 2 new vivs.


Mark, without some pretty good light, I noticed this species can become quite leggy. I would keep the shears close to the viv for this one.


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia crotalophora


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Here are some more of Peperomia sp. 'Banos, Ecuador':


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Dizzle21 said:


> Peperomia Costa Rica sp.


Do you have any other photos of this one? It looks similar to the species 'Panama' that's around.


----------



## hexentanz

Frogtofall said:


>


Anyone know what this is called? I have some, but forgot the ID.


----------



## slipperheads

Wow this thread is great!! If anyone has cuttings leftover that are tank-friendly, let me know!!


----------



## Frogtofall

Couple from my plant bin...


Pep tetrafolia









Pep emarginella cf (flowers)


----------



## iRyan

Bunsincunsin said:


> Do you have any other photos of this one? It looks similar to the species 'Panama' that's around.


Not sure if I have the same one as him but it looks that way.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Species from Peru, from the conservatory at the Huntington Botanical Gardens


----------



## Sammie

Got this today, _Peperomia sp._ "Peru"


----------



## Manuran

Peperomia reptans
This species is difficult to photograph well. Hopefully this photo captures the slightly velvety leaves with the interesting raised veins a little better than my other photo. The dark leaves are also very nice against the pale green stems.


----------



## papafrogger

Manuran said:


> Peperomia reptans
> This species is difficult to photograph well. Hopefully this photo captures the slightly velvety leaves with the interesting raised veins a little better than my other photo. The dark leaves are also very nice against the pale green stems.


Do you have any cuttings of this available? Ive been looking for this pep forever


----------



## iRyan

Sammie said:


> Got this today, _Peperomia sp._ "Peru"


I see a lot of European's post this on other forums and on Facebook, anyone know if it's available in the US?


----------



## NathanB

Yeah, its one of the more common sp's in the hobby


----------



## Manuran

papafrogger said:


> Do you have any cuttings of this available? Ive been looking for this pep forever


Sorry, I shipped out what I had extra last month. If my plants grow well this summer I may post some up later.


----------



## NathanB

I thought this was a neat photo, 








prostrata


----------



## Frogtofall

^^Awesome!


----------



## Epiphile

Does anyone have any guesses on this one? I lost the tag...


----------



## NathanB

looks like sp jungle red


----------



## Epiphile

That could be it- the largest leaves on this one are about 1/2" long, though, and about as wide, which seems large compared to 'Jungle Red'. I could have sworn that it had a proper species name assigned to it. It may have originally come from Glasshouse Works, too, if that helps, though I just went through their list and didn't see anything similar.


----------



## NathanB

I checked mine, I'm pretty sure thats what it is. Glasshouse has 2 plants pictured as jungle red for some reason.


----------



## pumiliochaser

I recently came across this delicate Peperomia in Costa Rica. It was very common in wet premontane forests at around 700m elevation much less common at 1,000m. Beautiful. Bothriechis schlegelii seems to like to bed down it as well! The hazards of being a Peperomia hunter.


----------



## goof901

pumiliochaser said:


> I recently came across this delicate Peperomia in Costa Rica. It was very common in wet premontane forests at around 700m elevation much less common at 1,000m. Beautiful. Bothriechis schlegelii seems to like to bed down it as well! The hazards of being a Peperomia hunter.


beautiful peperomia! Hopefully I'll get to see it when I go to Costa Rica


----------



## pumiliochaser

I think you will have a great chance at finding some nice Peperomia. I found another species with more symmetrically round leaves, the size of a nickel and splashed with red underneath the leaves. I suggest trying the wet forests along the Caribbean slope.


----------



## Manuran

I was given this Peperomia species from Colombia about a month ago, so I can't take any credit for growing it. But, it's pretty so I wanted to share a few pics. I like the color, pattern, and hairs. Right now the leaves are about 1.5". I was told they wouldn't get a whole lot larger.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Nice Chuck!!


----------



## Manuran

JoshsDragonz said:


> Nice Chuck!!


Glad you like it! Hopefully it will grow without any difficulties.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Here's a photo of the Panamanian form of P. emarginella - it has just recently started to take off for me.


----------



## jckee1

Looking good, It has done very well for me also. Wish all my Peps grew so fast!


----------



## rollinkansas

Speaking of emarginella, here are 2 forms next to each other..slight differences...Costa Rican form on left, Panama form on right.


----------



## NathanB




----------



## NathanB

This one gos by: Peperomia cf. eburnea, sp Ecuador, and "maculosa2 "


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia sp








tetraphylla








blanda var. floribunda, Queensland








rubella


----------



## jckee1

So any ideas on the sp? If that is the one I think it is, yours has better character. What lights are you using?


----------



## Manuran

Am I correct in thinking that the first pic is the "P. reptans" ?


----------



## jckee1

Chuck,
After seeing reptans in person, I don't believe it is. I do believe it was collected in Akopan, Ven. Any thoughts?


----------



## NathanB

Yeah, I have no idea what it really is. All these are growing under high power leds as house plants.


----------



## Manuran

Hi Jim,
Yes, I never did think it was reptans. I was just asking if this was the sp. that was received as reptans. As for what it is, I have no idea.


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia aff maculosa








blanda (I really like this one)








sp Hawaii


----------



## jckee1

Yeah, there is definitely a big difference. I have one piece under leds and the rest under two t5s and those plants are not as compact. I may have to invest in some more leds.


----------



## NathanB

It could be the angle too. Its just acclimated and started putting out new growth. I'll post another photo in a few months.


----------



## jckee1

Well, I hope this works. I got this as Peperomia leptostachia


----------



## Manuran

Not sure if this is just another clone of P. puteolata or a closely related species.


----------



## Manuran

Here are my more typical P. puteolata plants for comparison


----------



## papafrogger

Manuran said:


> Here are my more typical P. puteolata plants for comparison


I recently acquired a cutting of this pep. I never knew it looked like this when growing. What conditions are you growing these?


----------



## Manuran

These are quite adaptable and in all the conditions I've grown them in they look like this. When the plants are younger, they are a bit more trailing. From this trailing plant, these vertical stems will pop up. P. puteolata is moderate in it's rate of growth, so you may need to give it a year or so to really establish itself.

This is a younger trailing piece


----------



## BonnieLorraine

A tiny unknown Pep with reddish leaves and a silver vein



Comparison shot with emarginella



Unknown Costa Rican species from Josh, I love this little guy and the way it holds up the leaves


----------



## jckee1

This just came to me and is a little worse for wear from traveling in the heat but it is supposed to be Pep. sp. Masoala.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Chuck, was that the species you sent me years ago as aff puteolata?


Bonnie, those are some cool looking species!




Todd


----------



## Manuran

Manuran said:


> Here are my more typical P. puteolata plants for comparison


This is the one I sent to you awhile ago as aff. puteolata. I've been told that it is a P. puteolata. It is nice and distinctive from the more classic one though.


----------



## hexentanz

BonnieLorraine said:


> Unknown Costa Rican species from Josh, I love this little guy and the way it holds up the leaves


I strongly believe this is, Peperomia rotundifolia.


----------



## NathanB

ceroides 








a new sp from Panama 








this is labeled verticillata


----------



## NathanB

dolabriformis GPI733 growing in a old tetra flake container


----------



## Manuran

Delicately colored, but still pretty. Unidentified sp. from Peru


----------



## Bunsincunsin

That's a nice one, Chuck; do the leaves get silver veining, or is that just condensation?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Peperomia sp. 'Panama':


----------



## Manuran

Hi Shaun, 
Yes, it is silver veining. I like that it is a thin and an understated vein of silver.


----------



## Manuran

Peperomia species


----------



## NathanB

That ones really cool too Chuck


----------



## NathanB




----------



## rollinkansas

Cool mini peperomia from Panama. There are a few strands that look like the photo, while the rest of the mount is a solid green leaf, which leads me to believe there may be two different species on the mount, both from Panama.


----------



## JonRich

I picked this one up yesterday at my local nursery for $1 (2" pot)..

Looked to be P .puteolata


----------



## Stijn

and I bought this one today for 0,99 Euro in a local plant shop. Very nice 'bronce' foliage !










Regards,

Stijn


----------



## pdfCrazy

I've got a few cute little peps from some local friends that I have no ID on. I'm not under any false impressions that they are rare or special, just pretty. 

Pep. Orba or scandens maybe? (not the variegated one, its just there for reference to size)






I believe this came from Bonnie, cant remember.


----------



## Sammie

_Peperomia sp. _


_Peperomia_ "Pepperspot"


----------



## NathanB

cuprea var. cordulifolia


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Wim van den Berg

Stijn said:


> and I bought this one today for 0,99 Euro in a local plant shop. Very nice 'bronce' foliage !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Stijn


You are a lucky skunk....i bought mine for 1.29 euro


----------



## Stijn

Hehe, funny picture Wim ... I must admit that I get 10 % reduction


----------



## Manuran




----------



## Frogtofall

Not sure if I've posted these before but what the heck, we can see them again. ;-)


----------



## Wim van den Berg

one of my noid Peperomia,s


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Frogtofall




----------



## Frogtofall

Not much of a looker but it's a nice plant anyways...


----------



## iRyan

Frogtofall said:


>


What species is this and where can I buy it? Looks really nice.


----------



## Frogtofall

iRyan said:


> What species is this and where can I buy it? Looks really nice.


Unfortunately the tag is missing and I don't like to guess. Send me a PM if you'd like to obtain a few cuttings.


----------



## Sammie

Frogtofall said:


> Unfortunately the tag is missing and I don't like to guess. Send me a PM if you'd like to obtain a few cuttings.


It looks just like my Peperomia sp. "Peru". But I've seen a few different species that looks like that.


----------



## Frogtofall

Some unknown Pep 









This one used to be called P. eburnea but I'm not sure if that's still correct...


----------



## Frogtofall

This gem originally came from Selby. I've never been 100% on the name but it was labeled as Pep turboensis...


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


>


Is this that one from GHW? Looks awesome.

Edit: on second glance it looks like P rotundifolia...?


----------



## NathanB

Yeah, its rotundifolia, I think you introduced it? I got it from Harry. Its the fastest growing Pep I have


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Yeah, its rotundifolia, I think you introduced it? I got it from Harry. Its the fastest growing Pep I have


Well I know I was one of the first to start selling it but I got it from another dart frog hobbyist years ago as 2 little 3 node cuttings.


----------



## andersonii85

Frogtofall said:


>


This looks similar to the one I sent pics of to Guido. He identified it as P. fagerlindii (formerly called P. perciliata)


----------



## Frogtofall

andersonii85 said:


> This looks similar to the one I sent pics of to Guido. He identified it as P. fagerlindii (formerly called P. perciliata)


Can you post a picture of yours? Did you have provenance info on yours when he identified it?


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Picked up some new ones from Andy's this weekend.

This is a cute little unknown from Brazil, upright and bushy with little opposite leaves 



And the one in the bag is labeled elongata, but I'm guessing maculosa?


----------



## stemcellular

That one is great, Bonnie. I'll trade you for some of it!


----------



## andersonii85

Frogtofall said:


> Can you post a picture of yours? Did you have provenance info on yours when he identified it?


I don't have a great pic of it as my camera is shot, but Ray posted a nice one in the "what's blooming" thread- starts around page 320

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/12062-tis-season-what-have-you-got-blooming-321.html


----------



## andersonii85

BonnieLorraine said:


> Picked up some new ones from Andy's this weekend.
> 
> This is a cute little unknown from Brazil, upright and bushy with little opposite leaves
> 
> 
> 
> And the one in the bag is labeled elongata, but I'm guessing maculosa?


The second one looks very much like maculosa to me. Very cool.


----------



## NathanB

The "reptans" is starting to show cordate leaves


----------



## papafrogger

NathanB said:


> The "reptans" is starting to show cordate leaves


I hope this isnt a stupid question. What are "cordate" leaves?


----------



## NathanB

Heart shaped


----------



## papafrogger

NathanB said:


> Heart shaped


Yeah... Now i feel stupid


----------



## NathanB

Heres a better picture


----------



## NathanB

NathanB said:


> Heres a better picture


This has been erroneously called Peperomia enerivs, it is in fact Peperomia hunteriana. It was collect in the Mt. Bartle Frere region of Queensland Australia.

http://peperomia.net/photos/b_hunteriana_6.jpg

If you have it, update your tags


----------



## Frogtofall

Got this labeled as prostrata but I don't buy it. Looks similar to the one Bonnie posted.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Yours seems to be more trailing and lacking the hairs, almost looks like a small angulata.


----------



## NathanB

Do you know anything else about it Antone?


----------



## NathanB

This is a closer photo of the Sp Brazil from Andy's Orchids


----------



## Frogtofall

BonnieLorraine said:


> Yours seems to be more trailing and lacking the hairs, almost looks like a small angulata.





NathanB said:


> Do you know anything else about it Antone?


I'm not so certain the hairs aren't there. It could be a cultural thing as far as whether they are visible or not. In the pot it came from, it was growing much like prostrata. Very prostrate in habit. I should have taken a picture but I was short on time. It has a Selby accession number so I'll see if I can get some provenance info on it.

Nate and Bonnie, does this one you have that I referenced grow upright? Looks like a scrambler as well. Imma have to get a piece from Andy and compare. I gots to have them both if they are different!


----------



## BonnieLorraine

Mine is almost a small upright bush, not like prostrata at all. I'd be more than happy to trade you a piece Antone


----------



## Frogtofall

BonnieLorraine said:


> Mine is almost a small upright bush, not like prostrata at all. I'd be more than happy to trade you a piece Antone


Well that combined with the difference in the petioles tells me that they are likely different then. I'd trade you but I just chopped this thing into 50 little pieces to propagate. 

Maybe in the Spring.


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia urvilleana from Titahi Bay, New Zealand


----------



## Frogtofall

These old world Peps are pissing me off. I can't wrap my mind around it. They are supposed to be new world dammit, NEW WORLD!! 

Haha!


----------



## NathanB

I have a new one coming in that's native to Papua New Guinea


----------



## hydrophyte

Frogtofall said:


> These old world Peps are pissing me off. I can't wrap my mind around it. They are supposed to be new world dammit, NEW WORLD!!
> 
> Haha!


I always think of peps as being Tropical American too, but I think I remember that Piperaceae is one of the oldest of angiosperm plant families. So it would make sense that they are all around the world.


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> I have a new one coming in that's native to Papua New Guinea


I'm gonna have to have my buddy in Thailand start looking for Peps now too. I have one or two from Veitnam. Suppose its not too much of a stretch.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

My _Peperomia emarginella_ 'Ecuador' has been getting some really nice texture.


----------



## Frogtofall

Couple NOID ones I recently acquired. Sorry for the cell phone shots.










This is in a 3" pot









Not sure what to make of this one. It's a lot like that eburnea thing I posted before but the obvious difference in foliage irridescence makes me wonder if its just a cultural thing. Time will tell.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

That last one looks like the Peru species from the Huntington


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia wolfgang-krahni seedlings


----------



## NathanB

Antone, is that hispidulla or something else?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

NathanB said:


> Peperomia wolfgang-krahni seedlings


Way cool Nathan!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

NathanB said:


> Peperomia wolfgang-krahni seedlings


Did you get the seed from Mesa Gardens? I got 0 germ.


----------



## NathanB

Yeah, I got them at the end of April. Keep trying, sometimes peps can take a year or two to germinate.


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Antone, is that hispidulla or something else?


Which one are you referring to?


----------



## NathanB

The tiny one thats hard to make out.


----------



## Frogtofall

No idea it came as a NOID.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

NathanB said:


> Yeah, I got them at the end of April. Keep trying, sometimes peps can take a year or two to germinate.


Well that sucks, I already tossed them. I got them in April also.


----------



## jckee1

Wow, I thought Mesa only sold Cactus. I will have to look a little closer at the website.


----------



## Frogtofall

I think this is either another form of P. puteolata or another form of P. dahlstedtii. It doesn't grow erect like P. puteolata but it bears close resemblance.


----------



## Frogtofall

Found this while cleaning out the Peperomia collection. Forgot I had this species before. I believe its Peperomia pecuniifolia.


----------



## NathanB

Can you show us all the peps Dennis has brought back from his trips? He mentioned there were several at one point.


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Can you show us all the peps Dennis has brought back from his trips? He mentioned there were several at one point.


Probably can show you 3 species bc many have vanished. One you've seen which is the Peperomia pereskiifolia that I used to sell at Spring Valley. One I think I showed earlier in this post. It looks like P. caperata but it's hirsute. He brought back 2 clones of that one. The last one I don't think I've shown here. It's nothing to write home about. I'll take some photos tomorrow when I get to work.


----------



## Frogtofall

As promised... 

Pep from Venezuela 









2 clones of a species from Colombia


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Those last 3 are really cool Antone! Keep them going!



Todd


----------



## IROCthisZ28

Does anyone know where to get this plant? Looks very cool, seems would make a great eye piece in a viv
Peperomia sp. "Radiator Plant"


----------



## NathanB

looks like Peperomia maijeri, you can buy it from sacred succulents. Its a succulent though, not a viv plant.


----------



## IROCthisZ28

Ahh okay, I only saw the picture on the site, looked real interesting.


----------



## andersonii85

Figured I'd post this here- does anyone have a side by side photo of the various P. emarginella on the hobby? I'm not sure which form I have.


----------



## rollinkansas

andersonii85 said:


> Figured I'd post this here- does anyone have a side by side photo of the various P. emarginella on the hobby?


I think I posted a similar pic in the thread already, but here you go...Im sure how it looks is also dependent on the amount of light you are giving it too. 
From left to right: Costa Rica, Panama, Ecuador


----------



## r.avalos

rollinkansas said:


> I think I posted a similar pic in the thread already, but here you go...Im sure how it looks is also dependent on the amount of light you are giving it too.
> From left to right: Costa Rica, Panama, Ecuador


Can you explain the difference between all three forms of emarginella?


----------



## Frogtofall

Another NOID from Selby...


----------



## NathanB

I wish I could have gone in the back there I visited. Looks indeed from all your photos. The p


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> I wish I could have gone in the back there I visited. Looks indeed from all your photos. The p


Ummm... Did you pass out mid type?


----------



## NathanB

Hmm, thats weird lol. 
I wish I could have seen all the stuff in the back. It looks even better than the public section.


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Hmm, thats weird lol.
> I wish I could have seen all the stuff in the back. It looks even better than the public section.


Well the stuff in back makes it out to the display. Stuff is rotated. Every time I go I still see new stuff.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

r.avalos said:


> Can you explain the difference between all three forms of emarginella?


One noticeable difference between my 'Panama' and 'Ecuador' form is red stems on the 'Panama' and more of a textured surface on the 'Ecuador'.


----------



## Frogtofall

Ya know, I'm starting to realize that probably all Peperomia are fragrant if you catch them at the right moment. I've been growing this species for years and just today noticed it is pleasantly fragrant. 

Peperomia peltoidea


----------



## IEatBugs

Antone, that is a great Peperomia that I really love the look of but I have had a really hard time keeping it in the terrarium. I have tried it a few different places and it just doesn't seem to be very happy.


----------



## Frogtofall

IEatBugs said:


> Antone, that is a great Peperomia that I really love the look of but I have had a really hard time keeping it in the terrarium. I have tried it a few different places and it just doesn't seem to be very happy.


That's odd. I never had much trouble with it.


----------



## Bunsincunsin




----------



## Bunsincunsin

_P. emarginella_ 'Panama'


----------



## NathanB

Peperomia diffusa


----------



## andersonii85

Growing this one on the green wall- Peperomia sp. Ecuador


----------



## Bunsincunsin

That's a really nice one!


----------



## Frogtofall

Looks like P. trinervis.

Here's a clone I grow at Tropiflora...


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Peperomia diffusa


I think I just got this plant. Is it from Brazil?


----------



## Frogtofall

Little update on the Columbian species. It's doing really well now after some TLC. Time to start propagating...


----------



## readygrown

Frogtofall said:


> I think I just got this plant. Is it from Brazil?


Frogtofall, I spoke again to the person I got it from and he mis spoke when he was thinking where he collected it. It was Venezuela instead of Brazil. Thanks for the id Nathanb!

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

readygrown said:


> Frogtofall, I spoke again to the person I got it from and he mis spoke when he was thinking where he collected it. It was Venezuela instead of Brazil. Thanks for the id Nathanb!
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


Are you sure it's the same plant?


----------



## readygrown

Frogtofall said:


> Are you sure it's the same plant?


Same as what I sent you. I also sent you Peperomia wheeleri

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

readygrown said:


> *Same as what I sent you.* I also sent you Peperomia wheeleri
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


I take it his is from you then too? 

Nathan, where did you get the name from?


----------



## readygrown

Frogtofall said:


> I take it his is from you then too?
> 
> Nathan, where did you get the name from?


Oh, yeah it is, I sent him a piece to try and id, and as a trade.

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanB

Frogtofall said:


> I take it his is from you then too?
> 
> Nathan, where did you get the name from?


Guido.
Hey why didn't I get Peperomia wheeleri too lol


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Guido.
> Hey why didn't I get Peperomia wheeleri too lol


Why hasn't he ID'd my Peruvian one with the square stems?!?!


----------



## NathanB

Frogtofall said:


> Why hasn't he ID'd my Peruvian one with the square stems?!?!


Your picture sucked, but I don't know. Try cutting a stalk and get some detailed shots with some kind of ruler to show the size. Didn't I send you a link to a bunch of picture's I sent him to ID the Peruvian one going around?


----------



## miko12

Bunsincunsin said:


>


whats the name of this peperomia?


----------



## goof901

miko12 said:


> whats the name of this peperomia?


The small leafed one is pep. emarginella. The silvery sheened one is Peperomia cf. eburnea


----------



## Bunsincunsin

goof901 said:


> The small leafed one is pep. emarginella. The silvery sheened one is Peperomia cf. eburnea


Yes - _P. emarginella_ 'Ecuador' to be exact.


----------



## Frogtofall

So either I have 2 clones of Pep. trinervis or the tags on these plants got jacked. What do you think, Nate?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Antone, 

Was that one growing with the rest of the group? 
It would be cool if it turned out to be a new clone of P. trinervis.


Todd


----------



## NathanB

Those look great, I want to say both look familiar. Chuck, any ideas what the right one is or isn't?


----------



## Frogtofall

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Antone,
> 
> Was that one growing with the rest of the group?
> It would be cool if it turned out to be a new clone of P. trinervis.
> 
> 
> Todd


No. I made like 10 pots of each earlier this year from two different plants. As they grew out, they began to look different. I wish I could find out where I got the darker one from.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Here's a cool link if anyone wants to "geek out" on some cool _Peperomia_ spp.: Tropical Plant Guides


Also, this one looks like one of the sp. 'Costa Rica' that's going around (the one with the hairy stems); this one's found in Nicaragua - the photos are labelled as _Peperomia pseudocasarettoi_.









(Tropical Plant Guides)









(Tropical Plant Guides)

And a photo that Chuck posted, to compare:



Manuran said:


>


----------



## NathanB

Frogtofall said:


> Some unknown Pep


I think this is the nice clone of Peperomia peltoidea Dylan Hannon has/is propagating and selling as Peperomia sp. Ecuador.
I bought one in 2009 from him


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> I think this is the nice clone of Peperomia peltoidea Dylan Hannon has/is propagating and selling as Peperomia sp. Ecuador.
> I bought one in 2009 from him


This plant bears absolutely no resemblance to P. peltoidea. Are you sure you got the right species name on that? This one is almost like a succulent. I've seen it listed as from Venezuela and Ecuador. Hmm...


----------



## NathanB

i copied the wrong name, should have been Peperomia peltigera
The Piperaceae of northern South America, v.2. - Full View | HathiTrust Digital Library | HathiTrust Digital Library
http://peperomia.net/photos/peltigera-B-T.jpg


----------



## r.avalos

Looks like photo did not upload. Will try later.








Peperomia Sp.Colombia


----------



## Otis

Peperomia sp. colombia after a trim. You can see how the new growth is much darker.









Peperomia emarginella 'ecuador.'This is one of my favorites. It's hairy and the foliage is very thin. The distinctness of the white lines also makes it very pretty.


----------



## jckee1

It is so interesting how different Peperomias can look under certain circumstances.


----------



## Frogtofall

I know it's been posted but I can't help myself. It's so pretty. Haha! 

P. cuprea v. cordulifolia


----------



## jckee1

Antoine,
Is this the one from Peru with the red undersides?


----------



## Frogtofall

jckee1 said:


> Antoine,
> Is this the one from Peru with the red undersides?


Ahem... Its Antone. 

Yup, this one is from Peru.


----------



## jckee1

Antone,
I am so sorry. I am at work and was typing fast. Please forgive. 
Thanks for the info. It is a nice one.


----------



## Frogtofall

Not a problem.


----------



## Manuran

Peperomia vana. I like how the specular highlights in this shot is formed by the bumpy leaves.


----------



## Judy S

[QUOTE----Ahem... Its Antone. 

hysterical.....


----------



## Frogtofall

This one is starting to establish itself. Makes P. emarginella look big.


----------



## toksyn

Fantastic! You should send those to me and I'll do the rest . 



Frogtofall said:


> This one is starting to establish itself. Makes P. emarginella look big.




Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuran

Frogtofall said:


> This one is starting to establish itself. Makes P. emarginella look big.


Did yours have some hairs on it when you first received it? You posted a pic when you first received it right?
It looks like one that Guido said is also a P. tovariana.


----------



## Manuran

This is what mine looked like when I first received it. Now, it looks like yours.


----------



## Frogtofall

Yeah, it did have little hairs at first. I wonder if they will return. It may be brought on by cultural influence I imagine.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Frogtofall said:


> This one is starting to establish itself. Makes P. emarginella look big.


This one interestingly enough has just started to thicken it's leaves for me with a slight tint of "fuzz" or something unless my eyes are playing tricks on me. I'd take a photo but the cell phone just doesn't cut it. 

I'm growing it in a sealed jar next to a window that gets natural sunlight and cool temps. I guess we'll have to see what is going to happen.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Something I'm pretty stoked on, P. resedaeflora.


----------



## Frogtofall

dendrothusiast said:


> This one interestingly enough has just started to thicken it's leaves for me with a slight tint of "fuzz" or something unless my eyes are playing tricks on me. I'd take a photo but the cell phone just doesn't cut it.
> 
> I'm growing it in a sealed jar next to a window that gets natural sunlight and cool temps. I guess we'll have to see what is going to happen.


Yeah, the Trichomes are quite conspicuous when they are there.


----------



## jckee1

I was taking some cuttings of these and was thinking that I hadn't seen this Pep. on this thread. This was gifted to me and is really beautiful in person. My phone does not do this plant justice. Red stems, leaves in whorls of three with golden overtones. Please excuse the totally overgrown mess in the first pic but it is a better representation of the plant than the cuttings I took to propagate.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

Whoops, I forgot to give the nameeperomia N.Y.B.G. too much egg nog last night.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1

Another gift from a friend, P. San Juan, Bosco. Someone please tell me if I screwed that name up. Again my phone camera doesn't do it justice. Dark reddish brown stems really make this one of my favorite Peps.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dendrothusiast

jckee1 said:


> Another gift from a friend, P. San Juan, Bosco. Someone please tell me if I screwed that name up. Again my phone camera doesn't do it justice. Dark reddish brown stems really make this one of my favorite Peps.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


This one is a fast growing pep. I like it's characteristics and I think it's a great candidate for really moist spots plus it flowers like crazy.


----------



## Frogtofall

Little self heading type. The leaves get about twice this size when mature.


----------



## Frogtofall

I guess I should clarify. I've noticed that a lot of these types start off as self headers and then when they mature, they produce scandent or prostrate vines that leave in search of light/nutrient.



Frogtofall said:


> Little self heading type. The leaves get about twice this size when mature.


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Sorry no name on it but not to big Peperomia


----------



## Frogtofall

Wim van den Berg said:


> Sorry no name on it but not to big Peperomia


I just chopped a bunch of this up. I was told its going around as Peperomia 'Pepper Spot' and its rumored to be from Ecuador. I really like this one. Thanks for sharing your photo, I was about to upload one of mine.


----------



## Frogtofall

Peperomia cyclophylla









Peperomia sp. French Guiana


----------



## jckee1

Another flowering Pep. Always in the shoeboxes but never in the terrariums. I didn't label this and can't remember the name. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Otis

peperomia tovariana starting to take off,


----------



## Sammie

Wim van den Berg said:


> Sorry no name on it but not to big Peperomia


I think this could be Peperomia "Pepper spot". It looks identical to mine.


----------



## Manuran

eLisborg said:


> peperomia tovariana starting to take off,


I like your tag. What is it made of?


----------



## Frogtofall

My Pep tovariana looks a little different. Growing it out in a bit brighter light, it gets a bit of a pattern, somewhat like P. prostrata. I think I shared it before but its neat to see the difference from terrarium grown stuff...










Not too sure on this one. Its a mini self heading type. I am not sure of the name but I intend to find out. Possibly a cultivar.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Here is a random Peperomia I picked up at a local garden center. 
It looks very similar to Chuck's SP Colombia and a Peperomia Antone shared a few pages back.



Here is another angle



Todd


----------



## Otis

Manuran said:


> I like your tag. What is it made of?


Thanks, it's a really fat popsicle stick


----------



## Manuran

eLisborg said:


> Thanks, it's a really fat popsicle stick


So you just found a good reason to eat a bunch of popsicles


----------



## Manuran

Frogtofall said:


> My Pep tovariana looks a little different. Growing it out in a bit brighter light, it gets a bit of a pattern, somewhat like P. prostrata. I think I shared it before but its neat to see the difference from terrarium grown stuff...


Antone, 
Emily's plant is a different clone of tovariana from yours.
Although I'm sure culture also plays into how they look.


----------



## aspidites73

Peperomia sp. 'Panama' in flower

















Peperomia polybotrya


----------



## Frogtofall

Manuran said:


> Antone,
> Emily's plant is a different clone of tovariana from yours.
> Although I'm sure culture also plays into how they look.


How are you sure? Perhaps I need to obtain a piece of hers to compare. Ahem... Emily?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I've been growing this one for a while now, but I hate to say that I neglected it somewhat... Luckily I was able to salvage a couple of small cuttings and get it going again; this time around the foliage looks much more like what I've seen from others' posts. Previously when I was growing it, it was in slightly lower light with drier conditions and the leaves seemed to grow only to about half as big as they are now. It should form a nice specimen as it continues to scramble up the Hygrolon branches in my cylinder vivarium.


_Peperomia_ sp. 'Banos, Ecuador'


----------



## Bunsincunsin

A couple of shots from my grow-out tank:


_Peperomia emarginella_ 'Ecuador'




And, _emarginella_ growing into the sp. 'Baños, Ecuador' container:


----------



## NathanB




----------



## Bunsincunsin

NathanB said:


>


What species is this one (the tri-leaf one), Nathan?


----------



## NathanB

peperomia cf jamesoniana from tropiflora


----------



## Dendrobait

Bunsincunsin said:


> A couple of shots from my grow-out tank:
> 
> 
> _Peperomia emarginella_ 'Ecuador'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, _emarginella_ growing into the sp. 'Baños, Ecuador' container:


Gee that's a lot of emarginella. I got a couple cuttings from a member here but managed to kill them somehow. They lingered on for a couple months, put out some new growth and then I lost them.


----------



## frogparty

Mine has gone absolutely ape sh*t! Its covering ghostwood, growing up the hygrolon, twining through bromeliads! 

Never thought I could like a Peperomia so much


----------



## toksyn

Mine (P. emarginella) is also making a nice carpet.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

My P. emarginella has completely covered two logs and is cascading down to the viv floor. I love this pep!


----------



## Sammie

Really crappy pic, but I'll give it a try anyways.
Does anyone know what this is? 

The leaves are like ½", perhaps it gets bigger, I haven't had it for very long.
To me it looks like _P. serpens_, but I don't really know my peperomias so I figured it's better to ask the experts.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Sammie said:


> The leaves are like ½", perhaps it gets bigger, I haven't had it for very long.
> To me it looks like _P. serpens_, but I don't really know my peperomias so I figured it's better to ask the experts.


I would also guess _P. serpens_.


----------



## Frogtofall

Stems don't have the red blotches. I wonder if this is P. urocarpoides?


----------



## Sammie

urocarpoides crossed my mind too, but from the few pictures I've seen urocarpoides looks like a bigger species? 
Although, as I said earlier it might not be fully grown. 

Can't we just say it's serpens? I'd rather have that one


----------



## Spaff

Sammie said:


> urocarpoides crossed my mind too, but from the few pictures I've seen urocarpoides looks like a bigger species?
> Although, as I said earlier it might not be fully grown.
> 
> Can't we just say it's serpens? I'd rather have that one


Is the stem hairy?


----------



## Frogtofall

Here's one that's either P. urocarpoides or P. pseudocaserttoi...


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Frogtofall said:


> Here's one that's either P. urocarpoides or P. pseudocaserttoi...


I believe it's spelled _pseudocasarettoi_ - I've also seen this one labelled as synonymous with _serpens_ on some data sites.


----------



## Sammie

Spaff said:


> Is the stem hairy?


At a first glance I would say no, but looking closer it looks like it's a little bit fuzzy. But it's so little that its hard to tell.



Frogtofall said:


> Here's one that's either P. urocarpoides or P. pseudocaserttoi...


Could be, though your plant seems to have reddish stems while mine is completely green.


----------



## Frogtofall

Bunsincunsin said:


> I believe it's spelled _pseudocasarettoi_ - I've also seen this one labelled as synonymous with _serpens_ on some data sites.


Yeah thanks. Damn cell phone... 

As a matter of fact, according to Mr. Mathieu its believed to specifically NOT be considered a syn of P. serpens.



Sammie said:


> At a first glance I would say no, but looking closer it looks like it's a little bit fuzzy. But it's so little that its hard to tell.
> 
> Could be, though your plant seems to have reddish stems while mine is completely green.


Yeah I was more trying to show the leaves. Obviously being greenhouse grown its gonna be a little different. I just noticed that where the petiole meets the leaf, it doesn't have that extreme little dip in the leaf like P. serpens has, its a little less pronounced like this plant I posted. Post again when it blooms and also maybe something for scale.


----------



## jckee1

The plant I have as Urocarpoides which may be the same as yours is much bigger than serpens and a little different shape to the leaf.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NathanB

Frogtofall said:


>


Antone, is this something new or old?


----------



## Wim van den Berg

Sammie said:


> Really crappy pic, but I'll give it a try anyways.
> Does anyone know what this is?
> 
> The leaves are like ½", perhaps it gets bigger, I haven't had it for very long.
> To me it looks like _P. serpens_, but I don't really know my peperomias so I figured it's better to ask the experts.


I am not an expert, but have this same (looking) Peperomia many years in my collection as P serpens . This one is sure 10-15 years spread around in Europe.


----------



## Sammie

Wim van den Berg said:


> I am not an expert, but have this same (looking) Peperomia many years in my collection as P serpens . This one is sure 10-15 years spread around in Europe.


Not just looking alike, it's the same.
I got it from you


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Antone, is this something new or old?


The plant is new to me. Got it last November or so.


----------



## NathanB

Heres a few pictures I've found from Panama 


















You guys are slacking. I know all the peps in the hobby aren't posted here yet


----------



## NathanB

From Ecuador, anyone else have it yet?


----------



## Frogtofall

Hard to tell from the photo.

TBH, I'm more intrigued by the moss!


----------



## NathanB

Thats just the sphagnum moss, it likes that setup.


----------



## toksyn

I don't know, but I need it 



NathanB said:


> From Ecuador, anyone else have it yet?


----------



## NathanB

Ive had that for 8-12 months, so maybe in 5 years I can share some.
Hey Antone, Do you have the info for the Selby plants?


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Ive had that for 8-12 months, so maybe in 5 years I can share some.
> Hey Antone, Do you have the info for the Selby plants?


Any info would be on the tag. Some of their accessions don't have data b/c here and there they get plants from people who don't have it. P. cyclophylla would be one of those.


----------



## NathanB

Selby Peps! Thanks Antone.
























None of these have any accession info on the tag


----------



## Frogtofall

Hey Nathan. Did I not put the accession numbers on them? The P. maguirei is from French Guyana. The other 2 have no provenance. The P cyclophylla has a Selby accession number of 2011-0101A.

The P. maguirei is 2009-0375A

The other one has zero info unfortunately.


----------



## NathanB

I got the numbers, just didn't have the info to go with them.
Thanks.


----------



## NathanB

Another cool site, Peps native to Saint Lucia
Piperaceae


----------



## Frogtofall

Peperomia sp. Colombia


----------



## readygrown

Peperomia monticola 'Jayde'


----------



## Frogtofall

readygrown said:


> Peperomia monticola 'Jayde'


You sure on that name? I think P. monticola is a one of those species which produces multiple radiating stems from a central base.


----------



## readygrown

Not 100 pecent. Rcieved from Mike at glassbox tropicals. Do you have a different name?


----------



## NathanB

looks like polybotrya


----------



## readygrown

Thanks for the replies Antone and Nathan. If I spent a little more time actually confirming my ids I certainly would be right a lot more. Appreciate the responses.

Alan


----------



## Frogtofall

Can't remember if I showed this one yet...

Peperomia stelechophila


----------



## Y0urbestfriend

therizman2 said:


> Theres another guy in Hawaii who has had some nice things too... cant remember his name, but some new selaginellas and a few other odd ball things.
> 
> If you are looking for more mini stuff too... shoot me a PM sometime, Ive made a friend in the Netherlands who ships me packages.


am i allowed to know who that person in the netherlands is? Because i live there and im also looking for peperomias.

-Rens


----------



## NathanB

Frogtofall said:


> Can't remember if I showed this one yet...
> 
> Peperomia stelechophila


Cool, what's the story on this one?


----------



## Frogtofall

NathanB said:


> Cool, what's the story on this one?


Long ago in a land far far away, there once was..... 


Got it from Chuck some time ago as sp. Ecuador. It is quite possibly the slowest growing plant I have ever had.


----------



## james67

sp. 'Trinidad'










veluenta


James


----------



## Frogtofall

Peperomia guttulata


----------



## Frogtofall

Really a stunning plant. I don't know what its not more popular...

*Peperomia serpens*


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Here's one I received probably close to a year ago - it has been really slow growing for me, though I have sent a few cuttings of it out. I received it simply as species 'Ecuador'. It has some similarities to sp. 'Baños, Ecuador', such as the magenta blushing on the underside of the leaves, but the leaves seem to be more "succulent" in appearance on this one with hairs on both the leaves and stems. I remember it having more patterning on the leaves when I received it, but I just put a cutting into a different tank so maybe that will change. So far, the largest leaves have gotten to about 1cm across. 

The photos aren't great, but I don't think this one has been posted yet so I figured I would share them anyways…


_Peperomia_ sp. 'Ecuador'

(click photos to resize)


----------



## andersonii85

Outside of glass boxes- what are some Peperomia you folks are growing as houseplants? I have a window box that thinking of adding some Pep's to.


----------



## NathanB

Just about all of them can be grown as house plants. I thinks they usually look better in less humidity.


----------



## Frogtofall

Most of the larger leaved types like P. maculosa or P. obtusifolia should work pretty well. The tiny, thin leaved ones would need to be acclimated and watched over I would think bc of the possibility of desiccation.


----------



## Frogtofall

Frogtofall said:


> Really a stunning plant. I don't know why its not more popular...
> 
> *Peperomia serpens*


Just wanted to add a note that this species is also lightly fragrant. The smell is very floral but I had a hard time pinpointing what it smells like more specifically. Just noticed it had a fragrance while taking it in for photos for the website. Gotta catch these plants on the right day it seems like.


----------



## NathanB

That harry one Dennis brought back smells musty, and almost like a pumpkin


----------



## KenP

Interesting how as the leaves age and increase in size they become washed out.


----------



## Bunsincunsin




----------



## Frogtofall

Shaun is that sp. Isla Colon?


----------



## ZenMonkey

I have the species somewhere but can't remember right now. It's growing eagerly up the back wall. I have to say, this thread as well as the plant itself is definitely turning me into a big Peperomia fan!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Frogtofall said:


> Shaun is that sp. Isla Colon?


No, that one is sp. 'Baños, Ecuador'.


----------



## Sammie

Does anyone know what this might be?


And with a quarter for size reference.


----------



## Sammie

Another one I don't have a name for, ideas?


----------



## james67

Peperomia aff velutina


----------



## Sammie

Are you sure? I only found one picture on google but it looks like a different plant.

Andersonii85 posted this a few pages back. Looks similar.


----------



## Frogtofall

Not sure on the solid green one but the one with the silver veins is very likely Peperomia trinervis.


----------



## readygrown

eburnea


----------



## readygrown

wolfgang-krahnii


----------



## Frogtofall

Is this your plant? I saw this on Facebook.



readygrown said:


> wolfgang-krahnii


----------



## readygrown

Antone, it is mine. Its a really slow grower.


----------



## FroggyKnight

That doesn't even look like a peperomia to me! Very cool species readygrown, thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## epiphytes etc.

John, you should check out some of the other succulent species.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Peperomia_ sp. 'Peru'


----------



## Bunsincunsin

_Peperomia_ sp. 'Peru'. A close-up of the leaf without the glare of flash:


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Does anyone have an id on Chuck's red stemmed species?


----------



## Frogtofall

Which one? Can you post a photo?



epiphytes etc. said:


> Does anyone have an id on Chuck's red stemmed species?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

NathanB said:


> sp Red Stem CN


I don have my own photo, but I mean this one, posted by Nathan way back.


Frogtofall said:


> Which one? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Frogtofall

Ahh okay. Its hard to say what that is. It may be grown under lights which almost always results in a different leaf shape/pattern than plants that get (filtered) sun. Is there any provenance for the plant?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Not that I know of. He got it from directly from Chuck, I can't remember where I got it, thinking Rizzo. It looks very different for me in viv conditions vs. greenhouse conditions. I'll try to get pics today.

EDIT: I guess the one I got from Mike is glabella, and probably not the same a Chuck's. The one in my viv looks just like Nathan's pic, though.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Here it is in the greenhouse.


----------



## Frogtofall

This is P. glabella. I may be responsible for distributing this plant. Got a cutting from a friend in Hawaii who took it from his back yard several years ago. 


epiphytes etc. said:


> Here it is in the greenhouse.


----------



## Sammie

Does anyone know what this might be?


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Sammie said:


> Does anyone know what this might be?


I would guess _Dischidia_ or _Hoya_.


----------



## Sammie

Bunsincunsin said:


> I would guess _Dischidia_ or _Hoya_.


Haha, now that you mention it it does kinda look like a _Dischidia_
I just vaguely remember receiving it as "_Peperomia sp._" but It wouldn't surprise me if I remembered wrong.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I think most (if not all?) _Peperomia_ possess alternating leaves; though, I could be wrong...


----------



## Frogtofall

This looks like a few different things... A Peperomia, Dischidia, Codonanthe... Not sure. Need flowers.



Sammie said:


> Does anyone know what this might be?



No, several species have opposite leaves and whirls of leaves.



Bunsincunsin said:


> I think most (if not all?) _Peperomia_ possess alternating leaves; though, I could be wrong...


----------



## Otis

Sammie perhaps you could just pinch the stem to see if any white 'milk' comes out?


----------



## austin

Emarginella in the lower left corner, climbing up the walls 

Edit: can anyone tell me if that pic uploaded like complete crap, or is it just me?


----------



## FroggyKnight

Looks kinda crappy, Austin. We're you using tapatalk?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## austin

Posted from my iPhone maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## Sammie

eLisborg said:


> Sammie perhaps you could just pinch the stem to see if any white 'milk' comes out?


I just cut a tip and there's no milky sap.
This would indicate that it's not a _Dischidia_, correct?


----------



## Spaff

Frogtofall said:


> whirls of leaves.


For someone who's been on a botanical grammar correcting spree lately, you should freshen up on leaf arrangement terms...

You're looking for "whorls" here


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Manuran said:


> I thought this was a bit interesting. A few pieces of Peperomia emarginella that I'm growing suddenly became "giants"! I've been growing this species for a few years and have had fairly good sized mats of it. The leaf size varied a little bit, but always no larger than 1/4", most times even smaller. The first photo shows the leaves of the giant at 1/2". The penny, is too far from the leaf to show the scale well. The second and third photo show the various leaf shapes and sizes that occur in the same container as the giant. Many peperomias seem to be quite variable in the leaf shape, size, color, and hairiness. I've always thought it was the light, temperature or humidity that was causing this variation. But, this small container with all the various leaf forms has got me puzzled.


(Original Post: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26599-what-have-you-got-foliage-33.html#post741362)


I remembered Chuck posting about this a while back and I, too, while trimming one of my tanks just this past weekend found a few pieces of the Ecuadorian form of _emarginella_ with larger than usual leaves.

In the photos below, a cutting with a "typical" leaf size (and bolder venation) is shown to the far left and a cutting with these larger leaves is shown closest to the dime (added for scale). I don't think these leaves are quite as large as the 1/2" that Chuck mentions, but they are close - and the largest I have seen from my plant (maybe a little over 1cm). I haven't seen this size of leaf on my plant until just recently; perhaps it is a response to an increase in natural light - due to a recent relocation of the tank to a nearby window - or simply maturity?


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx

Not even sure if this is a pep but it really looks like some of the ones pictured on the first page of this thread. It grew from the NEHERP moss slurry I bought months ago. Very slow growing but since I moved my lights its started growing faster and its leaves have turned more red. The largest leaves are about the size of a dime, the entire plant being about 1" tall.


----------



## erikm

Bumping this thread since it's been a few months and I love peps!

First a new pep cutting that is already showing some great growth after a week. I think its rubella?










Second, a pep that I unfortunately kept too wet and lost all but one leaf. It's now making an epic comeback. Certainly hard to ID with one damn leaf, but if anyone has an idea I'd love to know.










Lastly a pep that has grown awesome for me and I have been able to make a few cuttings from it already after 4 months. Not sure of the ID on this one either. Any guesses?


----------



## Frogtofall

Peperomia can be hard to ID when they've been grown in a viv b/c their foliage changes a bit.

The first does resemble P. rubella but P. aceramarcana looks very similar.

The second one resembles P. pseudocassaretoi from Costa Rica. Maybe post it again once it has recovered a bit.

The last one is similar looking to P. leucostachya. Is it from Colombia?


----------



## erikm

Thanks Antone,

The first one is P. rubella according to the guy who gave me the cutting.

I will try to find out where the second and third are from.

The second one came directly from Mark Pepper but of course I was all giddy when picking up my frogs and I neglected to ask the species name of the plant!

I don't see any Costa Rican peperomia on his plant list either.


----------



## jpg

Well I have to join this thread . Im crazy about Peperomia !


----------



## deepnorth

Peperomia enervis









New one I came across on a hike on the weekend. No ID yet so will call it sp. Hypipamee for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWerner

Bump...


----------

